
Jeffrey Epstein’s Harvard ties were extensive, new report reveals - AndrewBissell
https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/05/01/metro/jeffrey-epsteins-harvard-ties-were-extensive-new-report-reveals/
======
Fezzik
I feel like I am far from a conspiracy theorist, but I don’t get how this
Epstein fiasco is not the ongoing story of the century. Millionaire pedophile-
playboy, who has no clear records of how he obtained his wealth, with ties to
worldwide nobility ends up dead by purported suicide... with no real apparent
followup by law enforcement. It is so weird.

~~~
ikeyany
Who is going to hire reporters to dig up dirt on themselves and their friends?

~~~
Fezzik
This has to run so deep though, if it is a cover-up. I am a small-fry attorney
working for the Dept. of Justice in a small state, in tiny counties, on cases
that are of minuscule magnitude compared to the Epstein case(s)... but if I
tried to cover up even a tiny legal misstep: multiple attorneys, judges,
coworkers, and clients would report me (appropriately) to my state bar, the
state’s newspaper, local officials, etc... and everyone would know about my
errors in no-time at all.

But we know nothing but vague allusions to the scope of Epstein’s misdeeds
after years (decades?) of investigations?? I feel like I am taking crazy
pills.

~~~
throwaway391003
> This has to run so deep though, if it is a cover-up.

This reminds of the film JFK, from 1991, that retells the story around the JFK
assassination. It is a phenomenal, phenomenal film that really, really hit me
hard. It's 3 hours and 9 minutes long but I watched it all the way through in
one sitting.

It follows the true, real story of a district attorney who looks into details
around the event shortly after it happened and gets the exact same feeling as
you, where he looks around wonders whether he's taking crazy pills or if
everyone else is taking crazy pills. So he goes deeper and tries to find out
which is the case...

Highly recommend this film.
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102138/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102138/)

------
lowdose
[http://archive.is/Rnjph](http://archive.is/Rnjph)

